# Are You A Millennial???



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Take the quiz.

http://www.pewresearch.org/quiz/how-millennial-are-you/

Text messages? Facebook profile? Video games everyday?

I scored a 3.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I scored a 5. I'm 34 so guess I'm a generation X. I haven't yet joined the online sensation that is Facebook yet. Figure I'm one of the last people in the free world who isn't on it.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I got a 7 but I'm a Baby Boomer.


----------



## ANewman (Sep 20, 2012)

IHCman said:


> I scored a 5. I'm 34 so guess I'm a generation X. I haven't yet joined the online sensation that is Facebook yet. Figure I'm one of the last people in the free world who isn't on it.


You ain't the last non-Facebook using person. I refuse to sign up for it.

Somehow I ended up with a 15. Just turned 34. I ain't nowhere near as "hip" as most other folks my age I guess


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm came up as a millennial -- 1900.

Hmmmmm.

Ralph


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

big old 3


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Score = 9
Most people I know who use Facebook only use it to try to impress other people that they are something they really aren't.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Got an 8. I'm 32. Don't have a facebook, don't do twitter, and actually prefer reading print magazines over internet. Now if I can just get HayTalk in a glossy cover magazine...


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am a 5 at 53


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

panhandle9400 said:


> I am a 5 at 53


Damn skippy. We miiiiight be in the same age bracket.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ima 5 as well.....not sure what that means but I guess I'll have to take it


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow!  I got a 1


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

You do realize that many of you answered the facebook question inaccurately? It says social networking which they gave a few examples of. Haytalk is another.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

cornshucker said:


> big old 3


All my friends and customers tell me I should have a Facebook page. So far I've resisted that. I see nothing about Facbook or Twitter or any of that, that intersts me in th slightest. I'm quite content with sites like this one. Don't need or want people looking at my private business....

That twitter thing...a tweet, I thought it should be a twit...... 

I got a 5...barely.....


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I got a 14


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Survey says I am awfully close. (By dates it is right). I take it (the survey) for others a few years older and they are similar. Like any other survey it has its bias. Accurate in some instances extremely inaccurate in others. A lot of points come from text messaging.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> You do realize that many of you answered the facebook question inaccurately? It says social networking which they gave a few examples of. Haytalk is another.


I was just going to say this lol. You just beat me to it.

By the way I got 15. But I answered the social net working thing as a yes.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you guys all got low numbers how the heck did i get a 42?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

carcajou said:


> If you guys all got low numbers how the heck did i get a 42?


We're in Fahrenheit, you're in Celsius?

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

My kids are millennials....I knew dang well that I wasn't.....I sure don't need to take a test to arrive at that conclusion.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Linda got a 2!  Guess we're compatible! :wub:


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I got a 40. Closer to Gen X. Of which I am.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Took the test again and got a 22. Uumm depends on how many texts my wife sends me in a day I guess. Lol


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I got an 8.....according to my age I should be a millennial.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I took the test again and I'm certain I answered the questions the same and got 13, right in the Baby Boomer range. Got 7 the first time.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Took the test twice.

Scored a 1 the first time, 91 the second time. Just goes to prove I'm schizophrenic.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> Took the test twice.
> 
> Scored a 1 the first time, 91 the second time. Just goes to prove I'm schizophrenic.
> 
> Ralph


Hah! That's funny Ralph.

Regards, Mike


----------

